# Liberty d2 rom users come



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

lets start a liberty rom fro droid 2 thread. here. you know you dont feel like we get alot of love like the x lets form together. names brad aka sparkyman216. TALK ABOUT ANYTHING LIBERTY FOR THE DROID 2


----------



## dcafe (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm using LGB0.8,it is pretty good


----------



## smccloud (Jun 15, 2011)

Currently running Liberty GB .8, still wishing I could run CM7 though (with some of the bits from my R2D2's stock ROM).


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

i am running cm7 it takes forever to charge


----------



## DryZebra (Jun 9, 2011)

More importantly, who's going to stick with LGB once CM7 is finished porting to the D2?

Do you think Jrummy is going to keep coding?


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

He allready has a droid 2 with a unlocked bootloader. Liberty is going to be very nice pretty soon. He got it before .7 came out. It already has the droid two official ota.


----------



## Ptree818 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes Hello , Was on Lib GB v0.8, flashed to CM72 days ago. Will go back on Liberty when v1.0 nihghtlie due to I have a theme that is going to be ported when that nightly is available.Soo it's more like a vacation .I am using animod, root tools boot logo chaNGER AND BUSY BOX STILL --->aLL jRUMMY aPPS!


----------

